
Why boarding schools produce bad leaders - joaorico
https://www.theguardian.com/education/2014/jun/09/boarding-schools-bad-leaders-politicians-bullies-bumblers
======
epalmer
This is interesting to say the least. The arguments see well thought out but I
wonder how this is provable?

I also ponder to what extent this is true of boarding schools in the USA.

~~~
joaorico
I agree and share the same doubts.

While it doesn't address the proof you mentioned, the author writes this
paragraph concerning studies which could be clues and/or are interesting
studies on their own for education in general:

"Recent evidence from neuroscience experts shows what a poor training for
leaderships this actually is. In short, you cannot make good decisions without
emotional information (Professor Antonio Damasio); nor grow a flexible brain
without good attachments (Dr Sue Gerhardt); nor interpret facial signals if
your heart has had to close down (Professor Stephen Porges); nor see the big
picture if your brain has been fed on a strict diet of rationality (Dr Iain
McGilchrist)."

------
woodandsteel
Horribly damaging, but alas, it makes some sense for training aristocrats who
will cruelly lord over everyone else and run an empire. But not for a
democracy.

